# Can i use this shells for shrimps?



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Can i use any of these shells to help the shrimps calcium wise? 
I have a planted tank..


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

do they have clear coat on them?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally wouldnt....

if you want stop by and I will give you a dried snail shell from my saltwater tank....I use these in my crs tanks with no problem


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> do they have clear coat on them?


Nope they don't they are natural just packaged.

Tangdaddy Sure i'll take your offer..


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

shells sold as ornaments are questionable, as you have no idea how they've been stored or treated.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

I was thinkin of buying some ornament shells from the dollar store to put in my shrimp tank. Good thing I didn't..


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Goto T&T buy 1 oyster, shuck it, crush up said shell. My shrimp are doing fine with this method. - Bonus if you like raw oysters.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Acipenser said:


> Goto T&T buy 1 oyster, shuck it, crush up said shell. My shrimp are doing fine with this method. - Bonus if you like raw oysters.


Thats probably the thing i miss most about living on the ocean
raw oysters


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact Patrick (mykiss) he has mineral blocks for shrimp and they are fantastic!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

those ornament shells DO look very attractive


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

dont know if you know this already but cuttles bones are great for calcium... i have been using these and by the end of the month its gone! i can tell snails actualy eat it cause i put one in my baby mystery/apple snails tank and a few days later chunks are gone.. they are actualy for birds beaks, just break into peices and throw it in the tank..


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Interesting... thanks for sharing the cuttlebone tip! Gonna give that one a try


----------

